# best value wheel cleaner and wax?



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

As title best value wheel cleaner and wax??


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Alot of people recommend bilberry for cleaning wheels.....

i use this citrus stuff i got ages ago (virosol) seems to do the job well for me, but then again, i dont take tooooo much care in my wheels because they are kerbed like anything and are due for a refurb! 

Wax - i have just bought some collinite, but have not tried it yet.....heard of good things though!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

bilberry seems to be the common one on here, collinite i will have to look into


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Best value has to be Stardrops mixed 2/3/4 to 1. 89p per bottle.

Wheel wax- pick any number of long term waxes such as Collinite or FK1000p.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

89p a bottle bloody hell!!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Is a bit dependant on where you buy it. Asda sell 1ltr bottles at £1 something. Get your self a Wilko's pump spray (£2 something), whack in a bottle, fill up with water, job done.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

When I got mine from Asda it was 59p for 600ml and lasted ages, as for the wax carpride tough wax £1 , have pictures if interested, or next stop simoniz original at £8 will take the pepsi challenge vs products up to 3 * the price on performance / useability and durability .
But go with what you feel , not necesarily what most are shouting about, as that is when dissapointment often arrives


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ Did you ever get hold of some Mer Wheel Wax Avanti?


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> When I got mine from Asda it was 59p for 600ml and lasted ages, as for the wax carpride tough wax £1 , have pictures if interested, or next stop simoniz original at £8 will take the pepsi challenge vs products up to 3 * the price on performance / useability and durability .
> But go with what you feel , not necesarily what most are shouting about, as that is when dissapointment often arrives


Well TBH ive never used wax on my alloys:doublesho so dont have a clue!! in the past 5 years or so I have always used megs wheel cleaner


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> ^ Did you ever get hold of some Mer Wheel Wax Avanti?


No not yet, Russ offered to order me some, but I'm sure I read somewhere that the formnulae had changed, so wanted to make sure I have the current edition, saying that I have not tried the AG aqua wax on wheels , which may prove good, as the liquid waxes have been very effective, 
Going back on topic though, I may later on get some colli 845 :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> Well TBH *ive never used wax on my alloys*:doublesho so dont have a clue!! in the past 5 years or so I have always used megs wheel cleaner


Well worth doing, thery really give the wheels some life, and also an easy place to prove how resilient wax products really are (even ones rumoured to be rubbish) , I learned about stardrops via this forum as somebody from briskoda had mentioned it, and they did not lie, just as other posters on this thread is confirming to you :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Used AG Aqua Wax on the pajero exhaust (2.5 tdi), inside and out, the soot rinsed out, however lasted nowhere near as long as Banana Armour did.

Same kinda theory for wheels I imagine?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Used AG Aqua Wax on the pajero exhaust (2.5 tdi), inside and out, the soot rinsed out, however lasted nowhere near as long as Banana Armour did.
> 
> Same kinda theory for wheels I imagine?


Never tried a wax on the exhaust, but may give it a go.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

think im going to have a go with the billberry and one of the waxes mentioned thanks


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> think im going to have a go with the billberry and one of the waxes mentioned thanks


Let us know how it honestly compares to the megs :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bilberry and Collinite 476 here.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Let us know how it honestly compares to the megs :thumb:


Yeah will do, always been a megs user, but time to try some new stuff:thumb:

Here is my kit im going for:speechles

any thoughts

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166513


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

My view is that at £23.99 for 5lts of wheel cleaner isn't 'good value'. In the end a clean wheel is a clean wheel. For oil and tar build ups you would still need a specialist product.

And no, I wouldn't pay anything more than a couple of quid.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I'm fitting a new backbox today which has been given the Fk1000p treatment so I'll have to report and see what that is like at holding back the soot deposits


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> My view is that at £23.99 for 5lts of wheel cleaner isn't 'good value'. In the end a clean wheel is a clean wheel. For oil and tar build ups you would still need a specialist product.
> 
> And no, I wouldn't pay anything more than a couple of quid.


Well its not you paying it!:lol: as said ive always used megs stuff but time to try some other stuff then see what I like:thumb:

Tahnks again for the help


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

taylor8 said:


> Well its not you paying it!:lol: as said ive always used megs stuff but time to try some other stuff then see what I like:thumb:
> 
> Tahnks again for the help


No, but you did ask for 'the best value'. For the amount of money your spending on all of those, I would buy a whole lot more and products which are equally as or even more effective than those chosen. I'd even add in the cost of a foam lance and foam and still have change.

You pay your money and you make your choice.


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

I have started to use Bilberry but i find it only works well if the wheels have been waxed previously. I tend to like the spray on and powerwash off stuff that does more harm than good. I use nattys Blue wax to seal the wheels.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> Well its not you paying it!:lol: as said ive always used megs stuff but time to try some other stuff then see what I like:thumb:
> 
> Tahnks again for the help


He heh , but after a time here, you will find Blazebro one of the honest posters, that is why I asked for you to post an honest review on it, as in how it compares to the Megs.
What you may find is that some products are well talked about but over hyped and perhaps some folk have found safe products that are equally effective, often your regular car shampoo is sufficient.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

If your wheels are in good shape, why not try the cheap stuff first then?..........its your monies though!


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> No, but you did ask for 'the best value'. For the amount of money your spending on all of those, I would buy a whole lot more and products which are equally as or even more effective than those chosen. I'd even add in the cost of a foam lance and foam and still have change.
> 
> You pay your money and you make your choice.


Well i have asked for any comments on my kit thread but have has no responce, as said im really green with this and have always used megs stuff!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> Well i have asked for any comments on my kit thread but have has no responce, as said im really green with this and have always used megs stuff!


Which thread was this?
Don't be disheartened with your choice of intent, like others have said it is your money and you did ask about best value, if you had just asked about value then you may have gotten a different response.
The products you are intending good or bad in anybody's opinion, you will be in good company of plenty of users, whether they are best for any reason, will be debatable for a long long time :thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166513

There is my thread!

As said washing my car before i used

Megs Gold Shampoo
Megs Clay Bar twice a year
Megs Wheel Cleaner
Megs polish one in a while

That was it using the 2 bucket method:doublesho

So any help is welcome


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i4detailing wheel cleaner, i use it 10:1 plus and works great, bottle lasts forever...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Bright_Wheels_5L_2.html


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

When I look at the products you've selected, I could replace everyone of those products and I know of a couple of items would, not only be way cheaper but cirtainly be more effective, set my self a budget of £30 and still expect change.

For the amount your spending, I would seriously get better results. Just wouldn't have the cudos of saying I've used cirtain brands.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> When I look at the products you've selected, I could replace everyone of those products and I know of a couple of items would, not only be way cheaper but cirtainly be more effective, set my self a budget of £30 and still expect change.
> 
> For the amount your spending, I would seriously get better results. Just wouldn't have the cudos of saying I've used cirtain brands.


Well thanks for telling me that, but what would you use instead??:newbie: send me a pm if you like?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

taylor8 said:


> Well thanks for telling me that, but what would you use instead??:newbie: send me a pm if you like?


I can and will do it for you, but I've got to nip out to the hospital. How about have a go yourself and see what you come up with.

Essentially what your looking for is:

Shampoo
Wheel Cleaner (I've already shown you can do this for less than £5)
Clay
Polish
(there's a couple of MF's thrown in free there)
Wax
Wheel sealent/wax

I wouldn't replace them with Halfords or really cheap brands either, just be really selective and buy them from the cheapest place.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166513
> 
> There is my thread!
> 
> ...


Ah, just looked at the thread via the link above, I can see why folk may not have replied 
Anyways, it depends what you are trying to achieve, the method above in my eyes is what 'everybody' is talking about as I'm only interested in real results from both theoretical and practical experiences.
You could ask Ross as I think he has the products you mentioned. :thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Ah, just looked at the thread via the link above, I can see why folk may not have replied
> Anyways, it depends what you are trying to achieve, the method above in my eyes is what 'everybody' is talking about as I'm only interested in real results from both theoretical and practical experiences.
> You could ask Ross as I think he has the products you mentioned. :thumb:


why would they not have replied??

I just want to make my car look nice! Get a kit together and stick with it really, think its back to the drawing board!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> why would they not have replied??
> 
> I just want to make my car look nice! Get a kit together and stick with it really, think its back to the drawing board!


The post of a request but with a decision already made, plus lots of ebay links, could be one of two reasons.
Whatever you purchase you will want to feel part of the 'in crowd' so the choice for wheel cleaner and wax will be a good one and those you must get. I can already tell you which snow foam product you will end up with  
but seriously many have proven technique rises above product for most of the results, so best value as pointed out is not going to be the buzz product at the this time


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> The post of a request but with a decision already made, plus lots of ebay links, could be one of two reasons.
> Whatever you purchase you will want to feel part of the 'in crowd' so the choice for wheel cleaner and wax will be a good one and those you must get. I can already tell you which snow foam product you will end up with
> but seriously many have proven technique rises above product for most of the results, so best value as pointed out is not going to be the buzz product at the this time


mate get a grip i can do without the "incrowd comments":devil:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

taylor8 said:


> mate get a grip i can do without the "incrowd comments":devil:


 
woops, no offence intended :thumb:
But you may have noticed a big response difference in your other thread :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Ok, the type of products I'd be looking at are ones that are going to be effective. For the amount of money your looking to spend what I'd want is not just for the exterior catered for but the interior.

Now for instance if you could bare the embarrassment of walking into Poundland with a fiver, you can come away with 3 Drying Towels (perfect for buffing) and 2 normal mf's, perfect for general stuff.

Shampoo wise have a look at some of the own brand stuff on here from the traders. Most of the traders also detail cars, so if they use it, then it must work. For instance Mark at Autobrite sells the 3D range with is very similar to the megs Detailer range, or he can sell you this:

http://www.anchemchemicals.co.uk/tfr_s/hyper_shamp.htm

I wouldn't buy it direct as it costs £3 to buy but £6 to ship. But if you bought a few things from Mark, such as some sonus (or sonus style) mf applicators, and a couple of foam ones, the shipping cost would become far more reasonable.

Polish wise, simple LP's ineffective by hand and who could have a better name in the Auto Industry than 3M:

http://www.3mselect.co.uk/p-1826-3m-scratch-remover-236ml-bottle.aspx

You could also buy a small bottle of SRP to follow as a glaze. Sainsburys were selling it for a little over £1 not so long ago. Again Ebay would be a start, or I bought 500ml from a motor factors for £7.

Clay would have to be BH Soft, and means you don't have to spend the extra on lube. Ebay's a good place to look at as I bought some not too long ago for £10 inc shipping.

From there on you could look at Collinite 476S for both wheels and body. Or if you wanted to keep costs low you could look at something like this:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Tropi-care_Polish_Sealant_XP_1.html

Less than a fiver.

For the rest of your funds you could splash out on things like an EZ Detail brush, Astonish window cleaner (less than £1), treat yourself to either a Kent glass cloth (less than £2), or this:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cobra-waffle-weave-glass-towel-p-271.html

Exactly the same as the DJ window towels, but costing less.

If I was in your position, just starting out, I'd want to get the absolute maximum for my budget. What I'd save on the polishes, wax, microfibers and cleansers I'd spend on the things that really make a difference, the tools: wheel brushes, foam lance, pressure washer and DA/Rotary.

Unfortunately reaching for a bottle with the name of a premium brand on it rarely gives any better results than using a cheap product and using it correctly. I've been down the route of boutique products and largely been disappointed. If there is an expensive product that is genuinely better than a cheaper one, I'll splash the cash and there are a couple of examples, but they're few and far between.


----------

